# Saved some from the trashman!



## houseman (Oct 15, 2012)

Yesterday I met up with a gentleman who had told me he had boxes and boxes of bottles his parents had dug in an area along the Delaware River that is now a national park before it was a national park. I got to his house around 10:00 and spent over four hours digging through two dozen big boxes of dirty dug bottles. There was no organization and most of what was there would be considered "junk" by most of us, but we were able to separate out a few that are worth keeping. I added a couple dozen "semi-locals" to my collection, helped him clean out his garage, and got to spend a morning with a genuinely nice guy.

 Some of the bottles:

 Fred Rupp Port Jervis NY hutch
 PC Murray Monticello NY hutch
 JS Rupp Milford PA lady's leg blob top
 Rupp Bros Port Jervis NY crown top
 Rupp Bros Port Jervis NY quart blob top-2 different ones
 Rupp Bros Port Jervis NY 9-inch blob top
 Gumaer & Barkman Port Jervis NY quart blob top
 PE Gumaer Port Jervis NY 9-in blob top-green
 Two Milford PA pharmacy bottles
 Two Carter's 1897 cone inks-one aqua and one olive green
 H&V.B. Newton NJ aqua pony
 Frank R Quinn Greenspat NJ crown top
 Sprattler & Mennel Paterson NJ crown top (couldn't let that one go in the trash!)
 Fred Moore Milk & Cream Newton NJ quart milk
 SB Hendershot Newton NJ half pink milk
 Baldwin Farm Mt Pleasant NJ pint milk
 O'Dowd's Dairy Pine Brook NJ quart milk-interesting that it has the slug plate embossed on both sides
 SB White Dairy New Hackensack NY quart milk-I thought it was New Jersey until I got it home and wiped it off 
 My favorite is a Radway's Sarsaparillian Resolvent/RRR/Entd Accord to Act of Congress. I've seen a lot of Radway's bottles but never this one. It's cracked on the side but I thought it was still worth saving.
 There were some other odds and ends in there too, including a hutchinson bottle crate from a local bottler. And, he told me he has a box of 80-90 embossed milk bottles (my favorite!). He couldn't locate them yesterday but he'll let me know when he does and I'll make another trip.

 All in all it was a fun "dig!"


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice job.  That Carters Olive would get ya some money.  Glad you were able to help out the fella and get some sweet bottles.


----------



## rpinkham (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like a nice way to spend the day!  Lucky you.  Photos to follow?


----------



## edndlm (Oct 15, 2012)

I live in Pike County PA and would be interested in any of the Milford , Pa . , Port Jervis , NY . , especially the Green ( Citron , I presume ) Gumaer blob , bottles . Mike , SlagPileDigger might be interested in the Monticello NY hutch . Ed Nikles


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 15, 2012)

There are some nice nj ones in there!


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 15, 2012)

There's a lot of NJ stuff there. Was there any Paterson NJ bottles cause we all know who would want them.[]


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 15, 2012)

Houseman,
         Great finds!!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  houseman
> 
> Sprattler & Mennel Paterson NJ crown top (couldn't let that one go in the trash!)


 You're obviously a man of refined taste!!![]


----------



## KBbottles (Oct 16, 2012)

Any New Brunswick, NJ stuff in the mix?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 16, 2012)

When you look at the milks, keep an eye out for Belmar NJ stuff .

 Other towns I like are Avon-by-the-sea,bradley beach,asbury park,ocean grove,deal,spring lake,manasquan,sea bright,rumson, or any other monmouth county stuff.

 Good luck with the milks[]


----------



## Asterx (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats a nice suprise! way to go []


----------



## deenodean (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd be like a kid in a candy store..[8D]...any chance of a Canadian Bottle among all those??


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind replies everyone. 

 Ed, I haven't decided what to do with the "semi-locals" yet. I don't collect Port Jervis bottles in particular and I imagine I'd gladly trade them for something new for my local collection.

 Epackage, you've done a great job marketing yourself here. I was about to put that bottle in the discard pile but I felt like I had been brainwashed into putting it with the keepers! You can have it if you don't already have a case of them.

 I was able to clean some of them up a little bit. I'll get a couple pictures. 

 I'm definitely looking forward to going back for the milk bottles. I'll keep everyone in mind when I do.


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

Gumaer blob tops.
 I guess citron may be the right color for the one on the right.


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

close up


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

Rupp Bros


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

Rupp hutch from Port Jervis NY
 Rupp blob top from Milford PA
 Monticello NY hutch


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

This is an aqua fruit jar embossed "SURE". It has a lid that fits. Is anyone familiar enough with this jar to know if it's the right lid for the jar. There is something embossed around the top of the lid but I haven't gotten it clean enough yet to read it. The jar has a patent date of 1870 on the bottom.


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

close up of all that embossing


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

lid


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

The inks. The green one says Carter's 1897 on the base. The aqua one actually doesn't. They look exactly the same though.


----------



## Asterx (Oct 17, 2012)

That Sure jar looks like a keeper! []


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

I went through about 100 dirty modern booze bottles...and then found this. It's a light amber 3-piece mold whiskey in perfect condition


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

The Radway's Sarsaparillian Resolvent (cracked), Armstrong's Pharmacy Milford Penna, Greenspat NJ crown top, Newton NJ pony


----------



## houseman (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm dying to clean up the few milks I brought home, but they are really scuzzy and one of them has a dead mouse in it and I'm just not up for that tonight!


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 17, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE!!!!!!!!!!


> ORIGINAL:  houseman
> 
> I went through about 100 dirty modern booze bottles...and then found this. It's a light amber 3-piece mold whiskey in perfect condition


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice...The 3 piece mold whiskey and the olive cone are really great! Never saw a "Sure" brand jar before...


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 17, 2012)

heck yeah!  nice save...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, you can't beat that!  The Sure jar is by far your best find.  It lists for $800+ in the Red Book, closure is 35-50%, so $400 at least!  The lid is incorrect by the way, I'll try to post a pic for you.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's a drawing with the correct lid.  Unfortunately it will be tough to find.


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 17, 2012)

Houseman..look how happy the 2 of them are..LOL


----------



## edndlm (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations ... the SURE Jar should be a RB-2771 . Lid is not correct matching , missing Metal Spring Band Clamp . RB-10 lists it as an $800.00 + jar with closure being 35-50% of Value ! It appears I have all the Port Jervis NY & Milford , PA bottles , but would need to see the citronish P.E. Gumaer & Armstrong Pharmacy in person to be sure . I would be interested in the others as duplicates if you decide to trade or sell them . Ed


----------



## houseman (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's definitely the jar. It's a little rough condition-wise but very cool nonetheless. I told my wife I might have to get into collecting fruit jars now. She gave me "that" look so I guess I won't. Maybe inks. Even she likes those!

 Hey Ed, I heard there is a cure from Stroudsburg...Phenix Drug Co cure for something I think. Do you have one of those?


----------



## edndlm (Oct 18, 2012)

If there is a Cure fron the Poconos , I've never seen one . It could be label only . If there is one , I would love to get the info . Ed


----------



## deenodean (Oct 18, 2012)

Love that green ink and sure fruit jar..great bottles..


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> There's a lot of NJ stuff there. Was there any Paterson NJ bottles cause we all know who would want them.[]


 

 LOL...Nice green/olive ink!

 PD


----------



## houseman (May 9, 2013)

Well, it's been a while but my friend told me he finally found the missing milk bottles! Unfortunately, his estimate of 80-90 bottles was a bit high as there were only about two dozen. I went to check them out...several Bordens, Woodlawn Dairy, unembossed... I found a few worth keeping though:
 Two Monroe Dairy East Stroudsburg, PA
 Harold Martin Downingtown PA
 Port Jervis Dairy Co
 S.R. March Jr Port Jervis NY
 Wm. Smith Waverly PA
 Diamond Dairy store bottle Port Jervis NY
 W.T. Wilson Greenwich NY

 He had two from Milford PA but he told me he's taking stuff to a firehouse flea market near Milford soon so I suggested that rather than sell them to me for a couple dollars he should take them there because he'll probably get more for them. We decided that was best for those.

 It was another nice day. He even showed me a picture of a huge coyote he's been hunting on his property!


----------



## edndlm (May 9, 2013)

I'd be very interested in the Milford PA Milks , if he knows what he wants ahead of time !


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 10, 2013)

Nice finds , I like the whisky and the amber ink.


----------

